# Mac OSX Serveur ML et SSL



## mathoulin (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'avais un Mac Mini acheté avec Lion Server. 

J'ai voulu le passer sous ML Server pour bénéficier du cache de mise à jour.
J'ai d'abord installé Mountain Lion puis téléchargé Server sur l'App Store.

Quand je lance Server j'ai un message d'erreur : "Une erreur SSL s'est produite et il est impossible d'établir une connexion sécurisée avec le serveur".

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'explication sur le Net.

Que faire ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## bertolt (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai exactement le même problème que vous...  Même ordi, même historique...  Avez-vous trouvé la solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Voici la solution :  Aller dans trousseaux d'accès / Système / Clés, et effacer les localhost.  Après cette opération, tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## mathoulin (30 Décembre 2012)

J'essaye l'année prochaine !

Merci et bonne fin d'année.

Pierre


----------



## skyppi (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour bertolt,


Ayant exactement le même problème que mathoulin, j'ai essayé ta soluce et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. As-tu une autre piste ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## number4 (1 Janvier 2013)

essayer de voir si l'adresse ip est en fix ou dynamique
vérifier si les dns sont exactes
vérifier si le firewall ( hardware ) ne bloque pas le port
vérifier si la date est correcte

pour corriger simplement le problème temporairement :
si vous utiliser une ip fixe essayer d'abord une ip dynamique
puis mettre a jour l'horloge système
essayer app store
ensuite si ca fonctionne vous avez un problème de configuration DNS
donc repasser en ip statique avec les bon serveur DNS

vous pouvez utiliser les DNS Google
primaire :8.8.8.8
secondaire :8.8.4.4


----------



## mathoulin (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir et bonne année.

J'ai fait ce que bertolt conseillait: dans l'application "Trousseau", dans le trousseau "Système", j'ai effacé les localhost (il y en avait deux).

J'ai ensuite lancé l'application "Serveur" et j'ai eu la main pour la paramétrer.

Merci.

En espérant que cela marche aussi pour skyppi.


----------

